# Freebee Alert



## TomKro (Jun 11, 2019)

Someone in the Washington DC area is giving away a good bit of square aluminum tubing.  If you're close and have the time...

The posting is about an hour old, and I doubt it will last long (if still available).  Here's the link.:

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/tls/d/washington-workshop-sale/6910031375.html 

Good luck.

TomKro


----------



## jwmelvin (Jun 13, 2019)

TomKro said:


> Here's the link.


Thank you TomKro! I picked it up last night.


----------



## TomKro (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm glad someone from the forum scored that aluminum.  I really wanted to go fetch it, but it was just a little too far and too much going on at home. I hope the aluminum is in good condition.  

That fellow also had a Fuji "Marlboro" folding mountain bike for $25.  I never saw one before.  I thought the frame design was pure genius.  I checked back the next day and the listing was already gone.  I hope you scored that one too!

TomKro


----------

